# For all you "other equine" lovers! :D



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

What a handsome boy! I'd be delighted to call him mine.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I LOVE his gigantic ears!!

What a handsome fella! Good for them!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Love the message and the long ears!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Grabby hands. WANT!!!!


----------



## MaidenMare (Sep 23, 2012)

LOVE IT!! I'd love to own a mule someday  The long ears are adorable


----------



## FaithCat (Aug 13, 2012)

What a cutie! Not sure if he's a new addition but congrats!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

EEEEAAAAAARRRRRSSSSS! I. Want. Him!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh man, that's a first!

I was just talking today about how I want a draft mule.


----------



## The Northwest Cowgirl (May 16, 2012)

That's so neat! 
I love it!


----------

